

‘Inevitable’, Eh? - kvs
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/12/03/inevitable

======
wwortiz
Weakening a little is completely different as to what reporting was coming out
about the iphone 4 (full bars to 0) when it first came out.

It should be understandable why this happens with phones without an external
antenna, and this kind of attitude is what puts me off of daringfireball.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Please edit the title to make it informative.

------
jws
Summary: HTC refers to body induced handset signal loss as _inevitable_ with
respect to their own device after previously calling it shoddy design in the
iPhone 4.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I think they were taking issue with making a handle out of an aerial (or vice
versa), no-one was denying basic physics and the only people I see confusing
them appear to be intentionally doing so to muddy the water.

Off-topic but while at Daring Fireball I notice he hasn't updated his story
about Android customer loyalty to reflect the real figures:

<http://blog.yafla.com/Lazy_Surveys_Enable_A_Lazy_Press/>

That's becoming something of a pattern for him, as he jumps on every negative
Android story that comes up even if they later turn out to be
misunderstandings.

